# Tomcat .32 grips on Bobcat .22



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I am no doubt the last guy in America to know this, but I just put a set of Tomcat grips on my Bobcat. I have big hands and it really makes a much nicer little shooter for me.
Eli


----------

